# Ashfield Police Need Your Help



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*







*ASHFIELD, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP) Man's best friend could soon be joining the force in Ashfield. But before any dog reports for duty, the town is asking for your help funding the project. The last time there was a crime fighting canine in Ashfield was 20 years ago. Sgt. Steve Girard is hoping to change that. "We're looking for a full service K-9 to offer the officer protection and safety. It will be used for search and rescue, tracking of criminals, tracking of evidence and a narcotics dog." The main problem is funding. Girard and Ashfield police are in need of the $12,000 dollars to jump start the program. "The program is set up to provide public safety the best way we can, we have to go with the changing times," explained Girard. Right now, Ashfield and the surrounding hill towns are assisted by Greenfield's K-9 unit or by the Massachusetts State Police. Girard appreciates their assistance, but says the long commute is costly. Sgt. Girard is hoping to make this canine connection in hopes to avoid a repeat scenario when a Goshen prisoner got lose a few weeks ago, he says with the help of K-9's, that would have never happened. Just last week in Ludlow two county jail inmates escaped. Though it wasn't long before cops and canines caught up with them. Residents in western Franklin County have mixed feelings about taking a bite out of crime this way. "I'm not sure about the monetary issue, I know the town suffers for a better school system," said Katia Williford. "Now a days $12,000 isn't that much money, but if that's the case why not?" said Seth Martin. So far the Ashfield Police Department has collected a few thousand in donations, and are looking to have all the money in by February.

If you would like to help out mail your donation to: Town of Ashfield ATTN: K-9 Support Fund 412 Main Street Ashfield, MA 01330










Written by 22News Reporter
Anthony DiLorenzo
 
Watch the video


----------

